Ask HN: How to quit smoking being a software engineer? - cezar-augusto
======
savethefuture
Just stop. If you truly want to quit, you are the only one who can make it
happen. Mind over matter. Cold turkey it.

~~~
osullivj
Cold turkey has never worked for me; it's impossible to sustain concentration
on code with the nicotine monkey on my back. I use Nicorette gum to get
through the day, then reward myself with an after dinner smoke. The first cig
of the day gets later and later til it's gone, then I'm smoke free for a few
months. Then I fall off the wagon again. Fortunately I've never been a 20, 30
or 40 a day smoker. Ten a day at the most.

~~~
bartvk
Concerning concentration; have you tried napping? I.e. work from 8 to 12, eat
your brownbag lunch while walking to your car, and then do a 30 minute nap.

